# Fwd: A Social Center for Liverpool



## anfield (Jan 8, 2006)

_*This sounds like a good idea, wonder if anyone from other cities has any experiences/advice?*_

This Tuesday 10th January at 7.30 in The Casa the LSF will be hosting a meeting to discuss the options for a radical social centre in Liverpool. Many people have seen what The Basement in Manchester has achieved and what radical cafes and social centres all over the country have managed to do. Liverpool has no such space and activists often find themselves on the coat tails of various more or less commercial enterprises which can only partially cater for their needs, however well intentioned. Of particular concern is the lack of free or very low cost meeting spaces for smaller groups and film showings etc.

The meeting is completely open, with the agenda set at the beginning, and will discuss things like:

the purposes of such a centre
the logistics and politics of squatted or legal spaces
possible sources of funding
possible locations
and anything else you can think of.

All are welcome, whether you want to be involved in setting something like this up, or whether you think you might be someone who would use such a space and want to have some input from the beginning.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## soulman (Jan 9, 2006)

As seems to be usual can't make this meeting due to other commitments but support the idea in principle. Any chance someone can post up a report of the meeting and any further meetings planned. Also some kind of list of what's needed for the centre if/when it happens.


----------



## anfield (Jan 29, 2006)

*Update*

Liverpool Social Forum is planning to create a social centre similar to those found in other major cities across the country and around the world. 

Social centres are open, broadly anti-capitalist spaces that are tied in to local struggle. They're meeting spaces for different groups and can provide an important service to activists. There are lots of different ways of doing them. Social centres can be whatever the people running them want them to be. 

Some things proposed for the new Liverpool centre include: 
- hands-on projects against fossil fuels, like building wind generators, biodiesel forecourts etc 
- place promoting healthy foods and possibly a kitchen for teaching 
- tranquillity teams and conflict resolution 
- cafe space, meeting rooms, flexible spaces 
- a place with sofas and a relaxed atmosphere where you can meet people you might otherwise not meet 
- spaces for display of political materials 
- radical library 
- space for meetings 

We will be meeting to discuss the social centre at 19:30 on Tuesday, 7th February at the Casa, Hope Street. If you have your own ideas about what you would like the centre to be, or would like to contribute any of your skills to setting up and running the centre, please come to this meeting. Twenty-six people came last time, so there is a lot of enthusiasm for this project! Let's keep the momentum going! 
LSF 

Homepage: http://www.libcom.org/hosted/lsf/


----------

